# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro > LA TORRASA >  Embalse de la Torrassa

## sergi1907

Este pequeño embalse se encuentra en el río Noguera Pallaresa, en los Pirineos.

Estos son los datos que aparecen en Seprem
Nombre de la Presa: TORRASA, LA Tipo de Presa: Gravedad:  Altura desde cimientos (m): 20,500 
En fase de: Explotación Longitud de coronación (m): 192,850 
Titular de la presa: HECSA Cota coronación (m): 937,500 
Proyectista: P. DURAN FARELL Cota cimentación (m): 917,000 
Categoría según riesgo: A Cota cauce (m): 920,000 
Fin de las obras: 31-07-1955 Volumen cuerpo presa (1000 m3): 11,780 
Recrecimiento: -- Nº de desagües: 001 
Coordenadas UTM 30: 0838862 - 4723295 Capacidad desagüe (m3/s): 17,000 -  
Usos del embalse: Hidroeléctrico - -  Nº de aliviaderos: 001 
Usuarios: - -  Capacidad aliviaderos (m3/s): 680,000 -  
    Regulación: Compuertas. -  
DATOS HIDROLÓGICOS       
Superficie de la cuenca (km2): 359,760 DATOS GEOGRÁFICOS   
Aportación media anual (hm3): 100,000 Rio de ubicación: NOGUERA PALLARESA 
Precipitación media anual (mm): 1200,000 Municipio: ESPOT 
Avenida de Proyecto (m3/s): 680,000 Vertiente: EBRO 

Aquí os dejo unas fotos hechas por una amiga durante sus vacaciones.







Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias Sergi por las imágenes y la información  :Smile:  :Wink: 

La panorámica es preciosa, y por lo que veo, la presa debe ser también espectacular  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Suscribo lo dicho por Federico.
Gracias, Sergi

----------


## FEDE

Bonita presa Sergi, gracias por la información y dale las gracias a tu amiga por las fotos  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------

